# return flights to UK from Dubai



## mallen79 (Jul 29, 2008)

Hey, 

Does anyone know of any good websites/contacts to get good deals for return flights to the UK from Dubai?

anything cheaper than emirates?


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

BA, Virgin, Royal Brunei, KLM (with a change), SwissAir (with a change), Air France (with a change)

Plenty of carriers

Try Asia Travel Hotels Resorts Air Ticketing Tours Packages Reservation


----------



## Helios (Oct 22, 2008)

Book cheap flights, hotels, car rental, city breaks and package holidays with Opodo
www.expedia.com


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Only problem with Expedia, you can't pay for the flights from an account here. Has to be from your UK account.

At least, that was my experience


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Is there a website that you can input dubai or abu dhabi and it will search for 'specials' too all areas?


----------



## Jezza (Jan 11, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> Is there a website that you can input dubai or abu dhabi and it will search for 'specials' too all areas?


take a look at Cheap Flights, Hotels, Airline Tickets, Cheap Tickets, Travel Deals - KAYAK - Compare Hundreds of Travel Sites At Once or Cheap Flights, Hotels, Airline Tickets, Cheap Tickets, Travel Deals - KAYAK - Compare Hundreds of Travel Sites At Once


----------



## gazzacbr (Feb 3, 2010)

i use www kayak co uk
(couldnt post link)
it is easy to see the flights you want and has many filters.
you can link direct to the recommended flights or just use the links to book your own.
only restrictions i have had problems with is that some operators insist that the booking card holder has to travel, which is no good when i book for my daughter or wife.


----------

